# Another UP Wolf Attack



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The Mining Journal has the article.
http://www.miningjournal.net/page/content.detail/id/633443/Wolf-debate-continues.html?nav=5006


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Tv6 had this a few days ago. People just said that is part of living in the country, mostly girls.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

It is going to become common now there are hardly any deer left.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

What will happen when they run out of poodles to eat?


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Rounder said:


> What will happen when they run out of poodles to eat?


Then they move to the LP in search of food, right?


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

cscott711 said:


> Then they move to the LP in search of food, right?


All part of our plan, by shooting all the deer Wolves and trolls leave. It is a win win win.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Rounder said:


> What will happen when they run out of poodles to eat?


Rounder you know No dam yooper in his right mind is going to own a poodle. LOL


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm afraid we are going to need pictures of humans being consumed by a pack of wolves to change minds.Even then it will be a hard sell even to some on M S .


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Unfortunately some child is going to be attacked and injured very badly or GOD forbid killed for some of these do gooders to,realize the wolves are not being managed properly.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_wolf_attacks_in_North_America


Odds of getting attacked attacked by a wolf dont look to good, on the othyer hand though:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fatal_dog_attacks_in_the_United_States#Fatalities_reported_in_2015

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fatal_snake_bites_in_the_United_States#2010s


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Such beautiful animals. Very majestic.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Magnet said:


> Such beautiful animals. Very majestic.


But only if they are in someone else's backyard. 

The problem with wolves are is their concentration. Move 2/3 of them to the lower and you will not here much complaining coming from anyone in the UP. The wolf plan says the LP can support that many.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Move 2/3 of them to the lower and then you might get some of these lovers to change their minds about them being protected


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Luv2hunteup said:


> But only if they are in someone else's backyard.
> 
> The problem with wolves are is their concentration. Move 2/3 of them to the lower and you will not here much complaining coming from anyone in the UP. The wolf plan says the LP can support that many.


So the wolves were moved to the U.P. from where? ..........What wolf plan?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

GIDEON said:


> So the wolves were moved to the U.P. from where? ..........What wolf plan?


You will find all your answers here.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_12205-32569--,00.html


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Luv2hunteup said:


> You will find all your answers here.
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_12205-32569--,00.html


So wolves werent moved to Michigan , they came on their own, and the DNR has no plans to transplant any to the lower peninsula?

According to statistics you may have a better chance of getting struck by lightning than attacked by a wolf here in wild ole Mich.
http://www.weather.com/storms/severe/news/lightning-deaths-by-state-2005-2014


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

GIDEON said:


> So wolves werent moved to Michigan , they came on their own, and the DNR has no plans to transplant any to the lower peninsula?
> 
> According to statistics you may have a better chance of getting struck by lightning than attacked by a wolf here in wild ole Mich.
> http://www.weather.com/storms/severe/news/lightning-deaths-by-state-2005-2014


I just love it when people use the "you could be attacked more by BS". How many bees in the world are there? How many wolves are there in the world? What if there were 6 billion wolves in the world? Doesn't matter how many bees there are or what ever else. What matters is there is a _threat_ by an un-managed animal.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

What gets me is , it's always Someone who doesn't live were wolves are saying " they won't hurt anything " or "attack a human".


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

stickbow shooter said:


> What gets me is , it's always Someone who doesn't live were wolves are saying " they won't hurt anything " or "attack a human".


Yes. It is typically the apartment dwellers and city slickers that dictate how the rest of us should live.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Magnet said:


> Yes. It is typically the apartment dwellers and city slickers that dictate how the rest of us should live.


That is how the UP feels about downstate, in general.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Rounder said:


> That is how the UP feels about downstate, in general.


I know...... the UP is not wrong to feel that way because democracy doesn't work well for the rural folks.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

GIDEON said:


> So wolves werent moved to Michigan , they came on their own, and the DNR has no plans to transplant any to the lower peninsula?
> 
> According to statistics you may have a better chance of getting struck by lightning than attacked by a wolf here in wild ole Mich.
> http://www.weather.com/storms/severe/news/lightning-deaths-by-state-2005-2014


I wonder how many people will think about or worry about those stats when they have a wolf or two up close and personal?


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

GIDEON said:


> So wolves werent moved to Michigan , they came on their own, and the DNR has no plans to transplant any to the lower peninsula?
> 
> According to statistics you may have a better chance of getting struck by lightning than attacked by a wolf here in wild ole Mich.
> http://www.weather.com/storms/severe/news/lightning-deaths-by-state-2005-2014



Oh man, really! Not the whole "better chance of getting hit by lightning" argument again.

Population of Michigan is something around 9 million people. Of that 9 million, better than 8 million probably have ZERO chance of EVER getting hit by lightning simply because they are never outside during a storm. Same with wolves, a large percentage of our population will NEVER get attacked simply because they never venture into wolf country where they might encounter one. You can't use a statistic to try to prove a point if the numbers you use for the stats don't even remotely represent a real exposure to risk situation.

How about this instead: The odds of being attacked by a wolf in the UP while actually in the woods is less than your odds of being hit by lightning while fishing on Lake Michigan out of a boat in June or July.

I've never been hit by lightning in my office at work, and likewise I've never been attacked by a wolf in Montcalm County. Since in neither case could the event actually happen, why would I count data based on an impossibility to begin with? However, while never have I been hit by lightning on Lake Michigan, I have had arcs bouncing between my copper rods in the rocket launcher of my salmon boat during squalls before. Not a strike, but way too close for comfort. How many guys have had "encounters" that while not necessarily counted as an "attack" I would qualify as "too close for comfort" while in wolf country?

I'd say "enough" that we really need to be able to manage the wolf numbers before there is an actual "attack". Not completely wiped out per say, but at least give the biologists the ability to keep balance.


----------



## rollin stone (Dec 31, 2011)

Rounder said:


> That is how the UP feels about downstate, in general.




My guess is your a Packer fan.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

rollin stone said:


> My guess is your a Packer fan.


Yes. I have a negative opinion of down state people. I realize there are some ok ones, but the jerks are louder.

I laugh you got guys who drive 8-10 hours to ride, but think we should be grateful for their money. 

In some ways I hope the herd goes down and downstate people stay in their fenced in yards to hunt. That'll show us.

The northern lower, probably is not as bad, because more rural. But because it is maybe they don't come to the UP as much and make jerks of themselves.

I really dislike people from Detriot area. They think they are some kind of tough guy, I think they are dumb for living in that kind of place.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Also the Lions are becoming a thug team. If the Packers did that, I would not be a fan. I realize it is big money, and not everyone shares my opinion.


----------



## rollin stone (Dec 31, 2011)

Rounder said:


> I realize there are some ok ones, but the jerks are louder.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you could apply that to any geographical area. If the shoe fits......


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Maybe. But I am not travelling to another area.


----------



## rollin stone (Dec 31, 2011)

Rounder said:


> Maybe. But I am not travelling to another area.




Makes sense to me.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Rounder said:


> Yes. I have a negative opinion of down state people. I realize there are some ok ones, but the jerks are louder.
> 
> I laugh you got guys who drive 8-10 hours to ride, but think we should be grateful for their money.
> 
> ...


Say what you want about the lower and the people that live here. If it wasn't for the tax money from down here, you'd be going to work on horseback. I'm from the Detroit area and and have been going to the Yoop since the 80's. Good luck trying to keep my camp down below the bridge.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

rollin stone said:


> Makes sense to me.


People have different beliefs.

Here is a tip though. Pay attention where you type. Some of your posts make no sense.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

U of M Fan said:


> Say what you want about the lower and the people that live here. If it wasn't for the tax money from down here, you'd be going to work on horseback..


You are the kind of person I think is a jerk, and proved my point.

Stay home, and show me how the UP would fall apart without you.


----------



## rollin stone (Dec 31, 2011)

Rounder said:


> People have different beliefs.
> 
> Here is a tip though. Pay attention where you type. Some of your posts make no sense.



Which one makes the least sense? I'll see if I can explain it to you.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Taxes? Talk about misappropriation of funds.
I would prefer to send my kids to school in the UP on horseback well before I would send them to school in Detroit on a bus.

Just sayin’.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

stickbow shooter said:


> What gets me is , it's always Someone who doesn't live were wolves are saying " they won't hurt anything " or "attack a human".


That's because they are so warm and fuzzy looking like the family dog .Seen a pack on tv killing an elk several had it by the throat and legs while others were pulling its guts out .We don't let the grand kids walk out back on our property since the neighbors started seeing wolves especially now that deer are few .


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

I m a down stater and I own a camp in the UP. To paint everyone from the lower with a broad paintbrush is wrong. I would love to live permanently in the UP but it isn't possible. I run into great people in the UP and some real a€+#%€¥'s too just as I do downstate. 
People that don't get regular reports about what wolves are doing to the deer herd or hunters dogs just don't get it. I have said all along and still stay it. When these wolves establish themselves in the lower where the population is higher and there begins to be contact with people and domestic animlals that results in injury or death, then just maybe the attitudes that these are cute animals will change. 
Have always been bad winters in the UP but never the number of predators as there are now. So you can't tell me that the predators aren't a major issue with the deer herd


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Rounder said:


> You are the kind of person I think is a jerk, and proved my point.
> 
> Stay home, and show me how the UP would fall apart without you.


You don't know me or what kind of person I'am. You want come on here and say that everybody in SE Michigan is a bad person or some kind of want a be tough guy??? You're a fool to make that claim. You think that your a better person because of where you live??? Gimme a break

I never said the U.P. Would fall apart with out me but it would be in pretty sad shape without the tax revenue from the lower. And that's not me talking smack, that's the truth.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

U of M Fan said:


> You don't know me or what kind of person I'am. You want come on here and say that everybody in SE Michigan is a bad person or some kind of want a be tough guy??? You're a fool to make that claim. You think that your a better person because of where you live??? Gimme a break
> 
> I never said the U.P. Would fall apart with out me but it would be in pretty sad shape without the tax revenue from the lower. And that's not me talking smack, that's the truth.


Maybe we are sick of our tax money going to Detroit. How 'bout that? I never saw a bunch of pushy 'I want it now' people in all my life, but that's ok, everyone is different.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Rounder said:


> You are the kind of person I think is a jerk,


Pot...meet kettle.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Magnet said:


> Taxes? Talk about misappropriation of funds.
> I would prefer to send my kids to school in the UP on horseback well before I would send them to school in Detroit on a bus.
> 
> Just sayin’.


Good timing with this statement. I bet the UP school districts would love to receive the per dollar student allocation the Detroit schools get. On top of that right now they are broke and teachers are having sick outs. So it appears anyone wanting to disagree with you would be very baseless.

I am from the NLP and I don't like many down staters even though I now live in Mid Michigan. You want to really see how rude Michiganders are. Go to to Midwest and drive down the back roads and see how many wave at you. Or stop and talk with a local farmer.

Back to the wolf issue, many of the backers who write letters and send money are not even from the states with wolf issues. Many are New Yorkers or West coast liberals.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

U of M Fan said:


> You don't know me or what kind of person I'am. You want come on here and say that everybody in SE Michigan is a bad person or some kind of want a be tough guy??? You're a fool to make that claim. You think that your a better person because of where you live??? Gimme a break
> 
> I never said the U.P. Would fall apart with out me but it would be in pretty sad shape without the tax revenue from the lower. And that's not me talking smack, that's the truth.


This thread reminds me of why I'm thankful I'm an American. Kingfish wants only a simple wave.


----------



## shadowcolt (Nov 17, 2013)

This thread reminds me of why I don't respond to threads much or start my own in this forum. Seems like some humans exhibit wolf-like tendencies. Another disappointing thread ending in personal attacks. 

Own 40 acres w/cabin in north-western UP that is overrun by wolves -as evidenced by game cameras, tracks and huge reduction in wildlife we used to see regularly. Very concerned about potential for attack on my family and our dogs as we try to enjoy all the UP offers and connect with the outdoors. Have noticed wolves coming closer and more frequently to our cabin, both while we are there and away.

It's disappointing some in the hunting community can't refrain from attacking each other to put up a strong united front against the uninformed wolf lovers to fight like a united pack.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

When I lived in Menominee County I was very pro wolf, at odds with alot of hunters. I am still not against wolves, I just think they should be managed.

I have hit a lot of deer over the years. I drive alot more then I deer hunt. If hunters have to try a little harder, I am ok with that. I hope they eat some of those damn turkeys too.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

shadowcolt said:


> This thread reminds me of why I don't respond to threads much or start my own in this forum. Seems like some humans exhibit wolf-like tendencies. Another disappointing thread ending in personal attacks. Own 40 acres w/cabin in north-western UP that is overrun by wolves -as evidenced by game cameras, tracks and huge reduction in wildlife we used to see regularly. Very concerned about potential for attack on my family and our dogs as we try to enjoy all the UP offers and connect with the outdoors. Have noticed wolves coming closer and more frequently to our cabin, both while we are there and away.It's disappointing some in the hunting community can't refrain from attacking each other to put up a strong united front against the uninformed wolf lovers to fight like a united pack.


READ the WORDS above....THE TRUTH!!!!


----------



## rollin stone (Dec 31, 2011)

Rounder said:


> People have different beliefs.
> 
> Here is a tip though. Pay attention where you type. Some of your posts make no sense.





You're a tool. Not a sharp one either.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

rollin stone said:


> You're a tool. Not a sharp one either.


It is best to type below the quote. Sometimes people will address line by line in the orginal post. 

But the post I was referring to the guy just didn't know where to type. Probably didn't look at it afterwards to see there was nothing under his name.

You don't like me, I don't care. But at least you insulted me in the correct place.

Judge a man not by his friends, but by his enemies. Josef Conrad


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

rollin stone said:


> You're a tool. Not a sharp one either.


What don't you like about me, with respect to this post, that I think people have different beliefs, or that it is better for the sake of clarity, to post under your own name?


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

What could I say about this post?

No I have not edited it in the least. I have tried to teach you though. Maybe after the third time you will get it.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

U of M Fan said:


> I wonder how many people will think about or worry about those stats when they have a wolf or two up close and personal?


 I would try and pet them.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

augustus0603 said:


> I would try and pet them.


I would like to watch you pet them.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> I would like to watch you pet them.


I'm not fast enough. They would never let me catch them.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Back to the OP. I know what I would do if a wolf attacked my dog and I don't think that it would be legal. I guess that the huggers expect you to just sit there and watch your dog get killed right in front of you. Not me that wolf would be toes up.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Robert Holmes said:


> Back to the OP. I know what I would do if a wolf attacked my dog and I don't think that it would be legal. I guess that the huggers expect you to just sit there and watch your dog get killed right in front of you. Not me that wolf would be toes up.


I'll take my chances with a jury if I am charged for doing so. I with you Holmes on this one


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Wolf what wolf ?


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Robert Holmes said:


> Back to the OP. I know what I would do if a wolf attacked my dog and I don't think that it would be legal. I guess that the huggers expect you to just sit there and watch your dog get killed right in front of you. Not me that wolf would be toes up.


See, there you go.........they dont have toe. They have paws and claws.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

MEL said:


> See, there you go.........they dont have toe. They have paws and claws.


Ok let me rephrase that, lights out.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Robert Holmes said:


> Back to the OP. I know what I would do if a wolf attacked my dog and I don't think that it would be legal. I guess that the huggers expect you to just sit there and watch your dog get killed right in front of you. Not me that wolf would be toes up.


It's better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6. I feel the same way about my dogs.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I feel pretty confident that it would be very difficult to find a jury in the UP that would find anyone guilty that killed a wolf in defense of their pet or livestock.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Robert Holmes said:


> Back to the OP. I know what I would do if a wolf attacked my dog and I don't think that it would be legal..


That would be poaching. Not just a common deer but an endangered animal.

Funny people bring up the three Ss for this.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Robert Holmes said:


> I feel pretty confident that it would be very difficult to find a jury in the UP that would find anyone guilty that killed a wolf in defense of their pet or livestock.


How come anyone that's ever illegally killed a wolf hasn't gone to a jury trial yet? Or has there been one in Michigan?

I'm surprised the guy that killed the Cougar didn't elect to go to a jury trial if self-defense was such a foolproof argument? 

Not trying to start an argument, just thinking hypothetically. I was hesitant for years to take my bird dogs to the UP but am glad I did last year. Haven't had that much fun in the NLP in years. Glad they don't eat grouse like the coyotes do in the NLP. We saw plenty of wolf sign (fresh scat and tracks) and one in our party saw a wolf while driving to one of our spots the week before. Luckily, none of us or our dogs were attacked.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

augustus0603 said:


> How come anyone that's ever illegally killed a wolf hasn't gone to a jury trial yet? Or has there been one in Michigan?
> .


During deer season middle of the day, a wolf was shot from the highway and left on the snowmobile trail. Haven't heard if they got the guy.


----------



## Robert Walters (Jan 24, 2016)

This is definitely a conservation and wildlife management issue.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Rounder said:


> That would be poaching. Not just a common deer but an endangered animal.
> 
> Funny people bring up the three Ss for this.


Calling a wolf an endangered species is a matter of opinion. Sorry but I don't have enough room here to tear apart the endangered species act. It no longer serves to protect wildlife species that are really endangered and more often than not protects species that are not endangered.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Robert Holmes said:


> Calling a wolf an endangered species is a matter of opinion. Sorry but I don't have enough room here to tear apart the endangered species act. It no longer serves to protect wildlife species that are really endangered and more often than not protects species that are not endangered.


Deer are not endangered either. But a guy that would break games laws would cheat on his wife, and not a packers fan


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Rounder said:


> During deer season middle of the day, a wolf was shot from the highway and left on the snowmobile trail. Haven't heard if they got the guy.


I'm sure we don't hear half of the unsolved wolf poaching. Shoot. I'll bet there's guys posting in this thread who have done it based on the way they talk.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Rounder said:


> Deer are not endangered either. But a guy that would break games laws would cheat on his wife, and not a packers fan


I agree! Packers Suck and deer are not endangered.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

augustus0603 said:


> I'm sure we don't hear half of the unsolved wolf poaching. Shoot. I'll bet there's guys posting in this thread who have done it based on the way they talk.


Ya. Myself I'd be afraid of federal pound you in rump prison.

Some say guy shoot them so they leave. But that bothers me. One shot one kill. The fish hook stories really bother me. I suspect 99% is big talk. 

The one in Twin Lakes right off the highway during the day, was pretty bold. Maybe the wolf poached the guys buck.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

augustus0603 said:


> I'm sure we don't hear half of the unsolved wolf poaching. Shoot. I'll bet there's guys posting in this thread who have done it based on the way they talk.


I think most of its talk. I hate wolves but I love deer hunting more. I'm not gonna risk it, just not worth it to me.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

U of M Fan said:


> I think most of its talk. I hate wolves but I love deer hunting more. I'm not gonna risk it, just not worth it to me.


A few guys on here have promoted SSS. Whenever I see that I consider the source.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

2508speed said:


> A few guys on here have promoted SSS. Whenever I see that I consider the source.


It's one thing to promote it, it's another to actually have the stones to do it.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

No one takes the time to dig a hole, that is alot of work, especially in the winter.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Rounder said:


> No one takes the time to dig a hole, that is alot of work, especially in the winter.


You a bad boy! Source considered. Keep posting Rounder, we love and respect you.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

augustus0603 said:


> I'm sure we don't hear half of the unsolved wolf poaching. Shoot. I'll bet there's guys posting in this thread who have done it based on the way they talk.


I highly doubt it. I think it is all talk.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

One thing that's for sure, if it does happen. Nobody's going to be bragging about it.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> One thing that's for sure, if it does happen. Nobody's going to be bragging about it.


Yeah they will. Scumbags are stupid.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I am sure a few might run there mouths at the local watering hole or maybe a pissed off ex might squeal on them. But the majority wouldn't tell anyone and just pick up there brass and walk off .


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

stickbow shooter said:


> One thing that's for sure, if it does happen. Nobody's going to be bragging about it.


Yoopers have sealed lips


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes, thrown a few trolls down mineshafts.


----------

